# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Reoccurring dream of my jaw locking and falling off

## evo315

A couple months ago my jaw got locked open and i had to reset it myself. I guess this traumatized me because im having dreams where that happens at least once a week. Its the most horrible feeling to have it lock open and then break off when i try to put it back to normal.

Is there anything i can do about this? I've been trying to use it as a dream sign, but its not working.

----------


## oneiroer

I've actually had something like that happen like that. When I woke up I thought my jaw really hurt so I checked it but it was normal. My jaw really did lock or whatever it did  in real life. I think I know what you're going through but I don't have recurring dreams like you about it.

----------

